# Help, baby ate rubber!



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

My new doeling, Hope, went to TOWN on her bottle today. She went SO crazy that she somehow managed to rip off the tip of the nipple on the bottle!
I searched the ground, but found nothing, so I am worried that she swallowed it!
Is she going to be OK? Should I panic?
Photo below shows the damaged nipple...
Help!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's fine. That little bit will pass right through even if she did swallow it. I wouldn't do anything or worry about it. It won't poison her or anything.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Phew... Thank you goathiker. You rock! 
I was freaking out there for a bit. My first time ever bottle-feeding the little buggers, and she has to eat the nipple. LoL
Go figure! LOL


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You should see what some of these big buck kids do to their nipples. Sometimes I get a milk bath without meaning to. LOL


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Goathiker, you like some others have so much experience we learn from.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My dorper ewe swallowed a whole lamb nipple! we new it was time to ween her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She should be OK.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

May want to switch to a tougher nipple XD


----------

